# [SOLVED] No sound GeForce 8400GS with HDMI cord.



## bigal1814

I am trying the Windows 8 Release Preview and I am getting no sound. It works if I switch to RGB and audio cord. HDMI has a picture only. On the Sound/Playback window shows Digital Audio (HDMI) says not plugged in, I have been using Vista with no problem, had sound. Bios is Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00, 1/31/2008 and cannot find an upgrade for the bios.


----------



## Techtopus

*Re: No sound GeForce 8400GS with HDMI cord.*

Thats because the nvidia card is not a sound card the HDMI will only give you the visual effect in HD


----------



## bigal1814

*Re: No sound GeForce 8400GS with HDMI cord.*

I got sound out of HDMI when I was using Vista with no problem. I cannot use the HDMI cord and the sound card at the same time now with Windows 8. To get sound I have to use the RGB connection and the audio card separately and forget the HDMI for awhile. There is digital audio settings with GeForce 8400GS card and the software with it on the CD. Maybe I have to wait until nVidia make drivers for it.


----------



## bigal1814

*Re: No sound GeForce 8400GS with HDMI cord.*

I checked the nVidia website and found new drivers, 306.97-desktop-win8. Works fine now. Thanks


----------



## GZ

*Re: No sound GeForce 8400GS with HDMI cord.*

Thank you for letting us know what the issue was!


----------

